# Console to floor shifter



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I am removing my console in my 67 4 speed GTO and converting it to a floor shifter. Has anyone done this? If so do you have pictures? Also is there any reason besides resale that you WOULDNT do this? Thanks so much.

Chris


----------

